# Mad cow



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening detailers, having a bit of a problem with products from mad cow and wanted to get opinions off you guys.

Basically I ordered a sample of their coco glaze based on some great before and after pictures I saw. It is to be applied in pretty much the same way as most aio polishes, work in a circular motion leaving for 5-10 mins to haze before buffing away without pressure with a microfibre cloth. The sample arrived, it was a terracotta sort of colour liquid and smelt really nice, it was also really easy to apply and even easier to remove and left a great finish.

I was that pleased with the product I decided to buy a 500ml bottle and this is where the problem started. The first thing I noticed was a difference in colour, this one was an ivory colour and smelt completely different to the sample I had, no where near as nice. This immediately sent alarm bells ringing with me thinking I'd potentially received a watered down product or something different all together. I contacted mad cow to query this and eventually got the answer that the colour difference was down to batch referencing (what about the smell?) I only eventually got this response after contacting the official re-seller I had bought off to see if they could assist and strangely got my response from mad cow during my conversation with the re-seller. I accepted that colour difference and went ahead and used some and it was completely different in use compared to my original sample, it felt almost gritty in application and like it was dragging on the paintwork. I left it to haze and when it came to removal it was an absolute nightmare, I was literally having to scrub the paintwork with the microfibre cloth and in the end had to resort to using autoglym super resin polish to fully remove it.

After contacting mad cow I eventually got the response off them to send the bottle back so they could see what's gone wrong and they would send me out a new bottle.

Well that bottle arrived today and guess what? It was yet another different colour and different smell. This time it was white and has an ammonia kind of smell to it and is completely different in use to both the other two all of which are meant to be the same product!! This one was kind of in the middle, not as easy to apply as the sample but better than the one I sent back and in the middle in regards to buffing also.

I did a side by side test of all three versions this evening on a scrap panel as it was raining so I had to do it indoors. Although in crap condition it's fully prepped, clayed etc.. I first applied them all using a meguiars sponge applicator and then again using a damp cellulose sponge applicator and the results were pretty much the same with each, just a little easier to apply using the damp sponge. In the pictures below it is ready to buff off, it had been about 8 minutes. At the top is the one I sent back, in the middle the sample and at the bottom the one they sent back to me. As you can see all have hazed completely different, the one at the bottom barely hazed at all. The first picture was the meguiars applicator, second the damp sponge.

















I was looking for one brand to stick to instead of buying loads of different products all the time just to find the new best thing and had high hopes of the mad cow products, I bought a load of samples to try but haven't got round to using the others yet but unfortunately due to the inconsistencies in this product I can't see me making any more orders, I just don't appreciate spending my hard earned after finding an amazing product only to be disappointed when the next time I get it and it's completely different, twice!

Anyway looooong rant over  and for anyone who got this far I hope it all made sense. Your views would be appreciated.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

This has happened before with Mad cow mango sauce

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367108&highlight=madcow


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

They seem to have an interesting strategy of providing brilliant samples and then letting customers down with mediocre products when ordered again.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

I used their snow foam and it was completely useless. So I won't be ordering anything from them.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Too be honest, I've never heard of them. And from what you've written, I won't be in a rush to use them either!


----------



## bennyboi (Aug 26, 2014)

I used their slayer and it was shocking. Lost colour after a few days and dint even bleed much. Washed it off and applied a well known fallout remover and it removed everthing even what slayer left behind.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one experiencing poor products from them. Just gutted because as said the sample I had was brilliant so they've obviously got what it takes to make great products, just a shame they can't do it consistently, oh well plenty more to try.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BaileyA3 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one experiencing poor products from them. Just gutted because as said the sample I had was brilliant so they've obviously got what it takes to make great products, just a shame they can't do it consistently, oh well plenty more to try.


I think they probably can do it consistently. Its not very difficult once you have a formula that works. They're probably changing the formula to make more profit which is going against them


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> I think they probably can do it consistently. Its not very difficult once you have a formula that works. They're probably changing the formula to make more profit which is going against them


Well I was told by them that the changes were due to batch referencing but couldn't get my head round the fact I've never had this issue from any other brands. I think what you've said could be right though.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

So have they sorted your issue out yet?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> So have they sorted your issue out yet?


No, since receiving a third different product I've just lost all faith in them and give up to be honest. I didn't even bother contacting them again as I didn't see the point. I'm just glad I hadn't put a big order with them as I was planning to do so.


----------

